# Middle GA looking for club ASAP



## hawg dawg (Apr 23, 2011)

Looking for a club in Lamar, Upson, Taylor, Monroe or Pike counties. The more acreage the better, the more swamps/creeks/water the better, must have a good interior road system. Have cash in hand and looking to join a club as soon as possible. 

PM, or email at blueironjones@yahoo.com or call Clyde at 229-344-7308


----------



## bandit819 (Apr 25, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## hawg dawg (Apr 28, 2011)

Top


----------



## hawg dawg (May 5, 2011)

ttt


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (May 6, 2011)

I think we might still have openings, Talbot County 8 miles outside of Talbotton.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=316370&highlight=


----------



## church (May 8, 2011)

*Opening*

Need four members gas line  food plots,deer and turkeys sign in and sign out boards we will have a total of fourteen members when fill. Call me at 478-994-3374


----------



## hawg dawg (May 17, 2011)

Top


----------



## hawg dawg (May 21, 2011)

I have cash in hand, who knew it would this hard to find a club close to home! Looking for something close to The Rock,GA. Upson or Lamar county. I would really like to get the contact info for Downs Hunting Club on Peacock road.


----------



## hawg dawg (May 30, 2011)

I've got money sitting in my top dresser drawer set aside for a club and my wife just informed me if I don't use it soon she will! I know there are a BUNCH of hunting clubs in Upson/Lamar counties, somebody help me out here!


----------



## hawg dawg (Feb 18, 2012)

Top


----------

